# Married in HK, work in mainland



## eloi (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello everyone 

Currently i live and work in China, I and my Hong Kong girlfriend are planning to marry this summer. She's a local Chinese. 

Since i want to keep working in mainland, i am wondering after i settled in HK i'll be able to freely come and go across the border without the usual mandatory chinese Resident Permit ?? 

I ask this since it seems that foreigners in HK with other status all need some king of visa to enter China mainland.

Thanks a lot for telling whatever you know about the issue ~
e.


----------

